# The Most Expensive 6" Atlas Ever...



## Nogoingback (May 30, 2019)

*Atlas Craftsman 6” Lathe - $2000 (Renton)












						Atlas Craftsman 6” Lathe
					

I have an Atlas Craftsman lathe for sale, model 101. Very well taken care of and in excellent working order. Includes the lathe and accessories -- $2000 OBO JH Williams Boring Tool Holder No 00B in...



					seattle.craigslist.org
				



*


----------



## markba633csi (May 30, 2019)

It's a bit steep especially for a sleeve bearing model which I think tend to fetch less than the Timken ones


----------



## Superburban (May 30, 2019)

Looks clean, but also shows wear on the ways. You never know, he might get it, but definitely not from me.


----------



## 4ssss (May 30, 2019)

C'mon, it's got a Williams boring tool.


----------



## mikey (May 30, 2019)

Sad thing is that with the spiffy paint job and pretty pics, he'll suck some new guy into paying him his price. When you don't know anything, pretty counts.


----------



## pontiac428 (May 30, 2019)

I think he dropped his price from his original listing.  First time I saw that lathe on CL, I recall it being listed at $4000.  That's just $666 per inch of swing!


----------



## pdentrem (May 30, 2019)

WOW!


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 30, 2019)

$2000 is too high even in Canada (where tools are generally more expensive), I see the same lathe for  $800-$1200 . I just saw a clean South Bend (9A) for $1400  which is around $1200 USD.:








						Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
					

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




					www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Nogoingback (May 30, 2019)

6" Atlas's go for under $1000.00 around here.  Guys like that forget that with a $2000.00 (or $4000.00!) lathe
budget, a person can buy a lot more machine.  Be interesting to see how low he drops his price before it sells.


----------



## matthewsx (May 30, 2019)

I paid $300 for my 9x5 Seneca Falls Star and it's way more machine than that....


----------



## martik777 (May 31, 2019)

Some guy near Portland was asking 8,000 for a South Bend 9", supposedly unused.


----------



## WCraig (May 31, 2019)

"But Honey, I _tried_ to sell it.  No response at all to my ad.  I guess I'll have to keep it AND the other one I bought."



Craig


----------



## matthewsx (May 31, 2019)

WCraig said:


> "But Honey, I _tried_ to sell it.  No response at all to my ad.  I guess I'll have to keep it AND the other one I bought."
> 
> 
> 
> Craig




He probably has a couple of motorcycles "for sale" too....


----------



## Nogoingback (May 31, 2019)

martik777 said:


> Some guy near Portland was asking 8,000 for a South Bend 9", supposedly unused.




He started at $11,000 back in February!


----------



## martik777 (May 31, 2019)

Yikes, I guess he sold it, the listing is gone


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 31, 2019)

Krylon Rebuild


----------



## westerner (May 31, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Krylon Rebuild


Ah, yes. Or, "Dupont Overhaul"


----------



## chips&more (May 31, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Krylon Rebuild


Yeah, I also see he knows about Loctite super glue (in pic tool box). Maybe he glued and painted it all up, ran it, realized his mistake, and then trying to make it go away for $.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 31, 2019)

martik777 said:


> Yikes, I guess he sold it, the listing is gone



I suspect he didn't sell it and is giving it some time.


----------



## john.k (Jun 1, 2019)

Used to work for a machinery dealer.......his creed......a $1500 blast and paint beats $5000 repair job.......and he knew too......I remember a Cat 12 grader from a council,the thing was mechanically like new,only used as a road patrol machine........but the paint was original ,and shabby......I went right over it with one interested buyer,pointing out all the wear spots unworn on the grader.......his wife took one look at it ,and demanded he walk away....he ended up buyin a rubbish JD 670 that had a new paintjob......He said to me later he wished he bought the Cat.


----------



## WCraig (Jun 1, 2019)

martik777 said:


> Yikes, I guess he sold it, the listing is gone


Listing is there for me!?

To be fair, it does says "$2,000 *OBO*".  We all know that Craiglist responders aren't shy about giving offers of one half the asking price...or less.  Maybe his strategy is to sell to one of them?

Honestly, I'll bet this is an estate sale.  One of the pictures shows a bunch of smalls included in the sale.  Some of it is stuff that really doesn't relate to the lathe, like a sharpening stone.  Probably somebody got tasked with selling the old boy's stuff and doesn't know a great deal about it. Better to start asking a high price than to give away something that might be more valuable than you realize.

Craig
PS If I applied a reasonable hourly rate to the work I did on my 618, $2,000 would not even come close!!  Good thing I enjoy the process.

PPS Ya gotta admit that he gave it a really spiffy paint job.  Maybe he has also got it tuned up to Hardinge levels.  Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jun 1, 2019)

he will never sell this machine.... I love it when people think their garbage is more valuable than gold.... maybe $600 absolute max....


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 1, 2019)

Might have sold it, might be worth what he's asking to the right buyer.

I used to have folks come into my shop with used/broken equipment and ask me what it was worth. The answer was easy for most of it, ~$155/net ton. That was back when scrap was expensive and I had a place to keep it until I had a load ready. 

There are some folks who like the idea of machines more than they like using them, something like this would be perfect to put into the basement and show off to your friends. 

John


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 1, 2019)

martik777 said:


> Yikes, I guess he sold it, the listing is gone


Or someone shot him.  He was certainly snippy enough.


----------

